# Dent repair



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Some s**t did this to my car a couple of weeks ago.










Had a paintless repair done by : www.dentrepairs.co.uk / www.wheelrepairs.co.uk (Leeds) £80+vat
They did say it might notbe perfect due to being on the crease.
If your on your hands and knees and know where to look you can just about make out the tiniest of dots. So very happy (even if still fuming)


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

K777mk2 said:


> Some s**t did this to my car a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the company, carry out a great mobile S.M.A.R.T Repair service also


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

good work


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is ££ very well spent indeed - looks fantastic especially with what you started with... :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

In the early days of pdr, swage lines could not be sorted. They've come a long way. Nice job


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great repair.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

At first I thought they had changed the colour of your car from grey to white. Then I worked out it was the light!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

As you say you would t no it had been damaged now


----------

